# sorry TMI



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello

we are 20 weeks pregnant today  and have our scan booked for thurs this week.

last week i requested a urine check by the GP as i seemed to be leaking what i thought was urine onto my panty liner. It was slightly offensive in smell which was what made me think it was a likely UTI. I was suprised but reassurred that it came back all clear and didnt think any more about it. Also it seemed to pass, but is back again today. It still smells the same (your probably thinking im mad to be smelling it but it does smell like a UTI !!!) 

then on surfing the internet as you do   i saw that some ladies leak amniotic fluid, im sure i would know about this, if it were to be the case wouldnt i  

its not a lot of fluid, but slightly discoloured and more than cervical mucus if you know what i mean. Shall i just wait and raise on thurs at the scan or do you think its worth mentioning to my midwife before ?

poor you and everyone else that has to read this far to much information post    but i'd be really grateful for your thoughts

love hopeful xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

you wouldn't necessarily know if you were leaking amniotic fluid, as it can be a steady slow leak.  If you are losing enough to need to wear a pad, I think you need to be checked over. Give your delivery suite a ring. It may be heavy discharge, but it's best to make sure. 

Let ne know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

thank you for your reply 

as adivsed spoke with midwife and was further checked out. The obstec was happy with my 20 week scan and there was more than enough fluid around the baby. baby is very lively and quite big apparently    !!!

scan did show two fluid areas which they want to keep an eye on and so they are re-scanning us again on 28th

thanks for your help, your time is really very much appreciated

love hopeful xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Glad you have got sorted, and at least they are keeping an eye on you,

keep me posted,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

...me again ..sorry  

posted on pregnancy thread about these fluid filled areas noted on my scan. have also been searcihng the internet on the board here but nothing found

wondered what your thoughts were ? have you even come accross it?  I know you couldnt be abs sure but seems to be quite unusual in pregnancy at this stage but common in early pregnancy resulting in eptopic or pre preganancy as endo/cycsts

Its free fluid, not attached to baby and lying adjacent to placenta

thank you for reading

love hopeful xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not sure myself what they are, if I was at work I could find a bit more out from one of the consultants, but I'm still on maternity leave at the mo. They may be small areas of blood that are left over from implantation but as they are near the placenta they want to monitor them and make sure it's not a bleed from the placenta. This is just me guessing though, 

Sorry I've not been much help,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

thank you for replying  

does your work at FF count for CPD !!! 

there s not much at all about it, ive been googling for hours  

I will keep you posted after my scan its not too long away, a little like the 2ww again !!

thanks again xx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

hello

I just wanted to keep you updated after our scan  and meeting with the Obstet today.

The fluid is actually in the placenta (not adjacent to it like the sonographer had said - but to be honest am glad didnt know that over the last week or so as would have worried more). 
He wanted to see us specifically to rule out risk of haemorrhage of the placenta..... he believs that the fluid areas are what is known as placenta lakes, one small mid placenta and one in another area which could be in the position of a haemorrhage, but both are low flow and changing in shape which appaerntly wouldnt be the case in haemorrhage. 

He says there is a weak association between large placental lakes (they are large as they are bigger than the baby's femur !!!!) and growth restriction but we dont need to be worried about that at the moment as the baby's growth is above the 95th centile (big baby!!).

They will continue to keep an eye for monitoring purposes (as is in his words "this is interesting" - though i did say we'd rather have an un-interesting pregnancy as things have been "interesting enough" !!!) We are due to see a different obstet early oct and they will re scan again in 7 weeks. 

so as long as am feeling movements and no bleeding all should be fine   

thank you again for your support

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

thanks for letting me know, I've never come across this personally before.  Keep me posted on how things progress and let me know if I can help at all,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

